# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Chromebook HP

## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ.
Γνωριζει κανενας γιατι σε συγκεκριμενες σελιδες μου βγαζει συνεχεια (καθε 5 λεπτα) το μυνημα, το chrome os δεν μπορει να ανοιξει την συγκεκριμενη σελιδα.
Αυτο γινεται σε σελιδα που βλεπω σειρες και ταινιες.
Καθως βλεπω την ταινια μου βγαινει αυτο το παραθυρο.
Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

----------

